# Purified water?



## projectpanda831 (Nov 16, 2020)

RO is a lengthy process and I don't want to use tap water cause it heard it was no good (my tap water is at 270 ppm). Can I use purified water?


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 16, 2020)

That will get expensive, but you could do it. If you were considering that route, maybe buy one jug and test the ppm. 

I'd also check into a charcoal filter, not sure if something like a Brita filter would work, but its worth finding out if it would drop the ppm of your tap water. You are right, your water has a very high ppm.


----------



## smokedareefer (Nov 16, 2020)

*i wouldn't consider 270 ppm as being high.

my well water before ro is around 2300*


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 16, 2020)

Trust me, 270ppm is considered high. Your well is off the friggin charts.


----------



## smokedareefer (Nov 16, 2020)

I do trust you until you prove me wrong. 

i still don't think 270 is high, but that's a subject for a whole different thread.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 16, 2020)

PPM from the tap is different than the ppm of your nutrient solution. The ppm from your tap water is made up of minerals, mainly calcium carbonate. That is one of the things you want to / need to reduce. Hence, 270ppm from the tap being too high. But I'm not going to do the google work for you. I'll do me, you do you.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 16, 2020)

smokedareefer said:


> *i wouldn't consider 270 ppm as being high.
> 
> my well water before ro is around 2300*


So your drinking that well water.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 16, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> So your drinking that well water.


I drink well water that high all the time, and Look at me nothing wrong here witme

We bought a house where an aerospace factory use to be, they said something about contaminated drinking water , but heck that was 30yrs ago, been drinking from the same well.


----------



## smokedareefer (Nov 16, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> So your drinking that well water.


No , never said i was drinking it at all.

 Just saying that when Chad said His water was high at 270, using your chart above his water @ 300 falls in the excellent category.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 16, 2020)

My Tap water is right at 71ppms but 270 is not very high indeed
Just remember that 270 ppms will give you higher feed salt readings


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 16, 2020)

Do you guys distinguish between drinking water and water for plants? Doesn't seem like it and that seems like where we are in disagreement. But as I post this, I pass you the joint too, so, nothing but good conversation here


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 16, 2020)

Seeing that my Tap water is 71ppm I have a whole house charcoal filter to remove the chlorine lvls
This also knocks my total PPM down also. I never used RO ever


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 16, 2020)

I don't measure TDS and never have,,not for plants or drinking water.. My plants turn out just fine. I check PH. Use tap water that has set for 24 hrs or rain water i gather when possible.
I never drink Tap water,, i drink bottled water such as Figi or Eternal bottled water.
But to each his own. Mother nature grows some bad ass shit and she doesnt use a TDS meter.


----------



## smokedareefer (Nov 16, 2020)

Chad.Westport said:


> Do you guys distinguish between drinking water and water for plants? Doesn't seem like it and that seems like where we are in disagreement. But as I post this, I pass you the joint too, so, nothing but good conversation here


My ro drinking water and ro water for my rdwc setup both start around 80 ppm.

Passing the puffco.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 16, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> I don't measure TDS and never have,,not for plants or drinking water.. My plants turn out just fine. I check PH. Use tap water that has set for 24 hrs or rain water i gather when possible.
> I never drink Tap water,, i drink bottled water such as Figi or Eternal bottled water.
> But to each his own. Mother nature grows some bad ass shit and she doesnt use a TDS meter.


Do you smoke joints?
I am back on the Jays, but the Vape also feels OK with this better weed now


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 16, 2020)

And as for you Roster,,you look like you been drinking from a pond full of radiation.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 16, 2020)

smokedareefer said:


> My ro drinking water and ro water for my rdwc setup both start around 80 ppm.
> 
> Passing the puffco.


I was under the impression that most RO water would be close to zero?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 16, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> And as for you Roster,,you look like you been drinking from a pond full of radiation.


Most Likely indeed my friend
You should see me take a pee in the dark it glows.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 16, 2020)

Don't use TDS meters to test water | Hydroviv
					

TDS/ppm meters can't detect harmful contaminants like lead, arsenic, and PFAS in drinking water, and only measure charged mineral content.




					www.hydroviv.com


----------



## smokedareefer (Nov 16, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> I don't measure TDS and never have,,not for plants or drinking water.. My plants turn out just fine. I check PH. Use tap water that has set for 24 hrs or rain water i gather when possible.
> I never drink Tap water,, i drink bottled water such as Figi or Eternal bottled water.
> But to each his own. Mother nature grows some bad ass shit and she doesnt use a TDS meter.


Not sure how they would do on straight tap water.


RosterTheCog said:


> I was under the impression that most RO water would be close to zero?




depends where you start.

Im using a growonix 1000gpd


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 16, 2020)

How what would do on straight up tap water. Weed will grow just fine on tap water as long as it has no chlorine and has been phed. I mean of course they need nutrients and not just plain ole water all the time. I have never used RO water nor worried about tap water. If your tap water is that bad you must live in Flint Michigan.

Just messen with ya bro. You have to admit that was funny.


----------



## smokedareefer (Nov 16, 2020)

Im inclined to agree with you. My signature on another forum is weed mostly grows.

But running a rdwc on 2500 ppm well water straight from the tap would be interesting.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 16, 2020)

Yep i agree,,that's why its called weed. Of course we can get all scientific and shit but im not growing to please anybody but me and my Wife. Its good enough my friends like it so that's all that counts. I keep shit simple. I grow all kinds of veggies,flowers, and plants. Have cloned so many different plants i cant remember them all. And have always kept it simple. I have pepper plants that are over 3 yrs old and they are all clones from mothers that's over 5 yrs old. I love peppers. My fence is full of plants i cloned. Hell,,they are holding it up it sections.


----------



## zem (Nov 17, 2020)

I have been growing with 230ppm tap water since 20 years in recycling hydroponic system, and if I had the chance I would get RO but for personal reasons it is impossible to run it so I have to change my res more often. The main concers for me is the sodium buildup. Sodium builds up fast to levels that plants don't like and does damage. IMO if you have a recycling system, then get RO, if it is run to waste, I don't see the added benefit since most of the ppm is cal-mag and you can adjust that by using ferts designed for hard water.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 17, 2020)

Yeah that ∆∆∆


----------

